# 3 PTH Mounted or Draw Type Discbine?



## Tubbyman30 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just curious what everyone's opinion is on the mounted discbines? I'm looking to replace our old NH 489 haybine (been through the war). We have a small dairy farm and cut about 250 acres 2 times a year, just started wrapping last year. Mostly grasses, oats and millets.

I have a 5130 Case IH that I will cut with.

What are the pros and cons of these mowers over a pull/draw type?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

For me it was the time to hitch up a 3pth disc. Almost had to just keep it on one tractor.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

don't know what your mowing tractor is but at your acreage, I would be looking at a NH center pivit with rolls-don't know what that is now # wise, think it used to be a 1431. Of course, you could look at a Krone if you had a decent dealer in your neighborhood. Not sure what the price difference is.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

If I was to buy a new machine (ha ha) , Agco/Hesston/NI has a nice hitch that clamps to draw bar and has swivel gear box like the 3 point . I don't know if other companies have this option.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Kuhn pull-type mowers & mower-conditioners also have a hitch that clamps to the drawbar and use a swivel gearbox. Allows the tractor and mower tongue to be at >90° angles during turns without any driveline chatter.

Gary


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a 3 point disc mower conditioner. Its great to get in and out of small fields and gated areas. It is a bit hard to mount, its on and off daily in hay season and I'm getting under 5 minutes hitching both ways but first time was close to 30 mins.

It would work nice with a front mount mower to knock down 20 ft of hay per pass.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> I have a 3 point disc mower conditioner. Its great to get in and out of small fields and gated areas. It is a bit hard to mount, its on and off daily in hay season and I'm getting under 5 minutes hitching both ways but first time was close to 30 mins.
> 
> It would work nice with a front mount mower to knock down 20 ft of hay per pass.
> 
> ...


You are dog-gone right about it being a pain to mount/dismount. I use 3 pieces of round fence post to set it on so it has some 'give' back & forth, makes it MUCH easier. I also learned to use the top-link to adjust pressure in the lower links, and keep a 1" piece of pipe about 6 or 7 feet long close by for those times it wants to be extra ornery.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The 2 point hitch type like the trailed Kuhn here is very easy to hook up because it swivels left and right and pivots up and down. Kinda hard to describe but it only takes a minute or two. In operation the tractor can be turned back into the mower past parallel with cutting edge and never affect the driveline at all because of the Gyrodine gearbox which is available from other brands they just call something else. I believe the front tire would hit the mower before the rear tire hit the tongue. Your 5130 should handle either type just fine, there's a 5140 here.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Before this gets anymore confusing, is the question actually 3pt vs pull or 2pt pull vs drawbar pull.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I park on level ground now, and my tractor has adjusters on both sides of the hitch. I should note mine is centre suspended and can slew to the rear. The manual says you can park it unslewed but I've got no idea how this is possible. The loads on the hitch are so high you can't adjust anything to take the slack out to get pins out.

Oh yeah, I guess they may mean trailed draw bar vs trailed 3 point hitch.


urednecku said:


> You are dog-gone right about it being a pain to mount/dismount. I use 3 pieces of round fence post to set it on so it has some 'give' back & forth, makes it MUCH easier. I also learned to use the top-link to adjust pressure in the lower links, and keep a 1" piece of pipe about 6 or 7 feet long close by for those times it wants to be extra ornery.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Kuhn offers that hitch, as well as the 3 point hitch!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Personally I would much prefer a pull type over a 3 point disc mower any day. I started out with a 3 point disc mower and after going to a pull type I would never go back....so much easier to drop a hitch pin than fight with the 3 point arms.

Since I'm using all pull type hay equipment I took the 3 point arms off my hay tractor.....don't have to worry about putting them through a driveshaft or banging your knee on them when hooking up.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Personally I would much prefer a pull type over a 3 point disc mower any day. I started out with a 3 point disc mower and after going to a pull type I would never go back....so much easier to drop a hitch pin than fight with the 3 point arms.
> 
> Since I'm using all pull type hay equipment I took the 3 point arms off my hay tractor.....don't have to worry about putting them through a driveshaft or banging your knee on them when hooking up.


I am there with you. Trying to figure out when the right day is to take arms off in the spring. r


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> I am there with you. Trying to figure out when the right day is to take arms off in the spring. r


Can't take my arms off!  Rake and tedder are both 3 point hitch!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> I am there with you. Trying to figure out when the right day is to take arms off in the spring. r


usually a few days before you have one last job that you didn't know about


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Can't take my arms off!  Rake and tedder are both 3 point hitch!


Well then you won't be busting your pto shaft with the arms, they will be occupied with the equipment.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Well then you won't be busting your pto shaft with the arms, they will be occupied with the equipment.


Ayup, That's true with the Kuhn equipment (tedder & rake)  Not so much with the New Holland equipment (discbine & baler)


----------



## Tubbyman30 (Feb 19, 2014)

slowzuki,

You have a mounted Pottinger mower, how is it for dependability? Would you go to a draw type machine if you had the chance?

I'm interested in a 9 ft Pottinger machine locally, seems like a good machine, has a tine conditioner that is removable.

Are you happy with the Pottinger brand?

Any common problems with them?

Thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Kuhn pull-type mowers & mower-conditioners also have a hitch that clamps to the drawbar and use a swivel gearbox. Allows the tractor and mower tongue to be at >90° angles during turns without any driveline chatter.
> 
> Gary





farmerbrown said:


> If I was to buy a new machine (ha ha) , Agco/Hesston/NI has a nice hitch that clamps to draw bar and has swivel gear box like the 3 point . I don't know if other companies have this option.


New Holland offers the same.

Personally I prefer to take the lift arms clear off when I can.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine has been been very dependable. It is an older model, it was sold in europe used there, then traded where a mechanic at the dealer who also farmed bought it. He brought it to Canada when he came then sold it to me with his spares. It was cutting about 200 acres 4 or 5 times a year for him for 10+ years or so. I've been cutting about 100 acres a year for 5 years or so.

I've heard folks say the pottinger rubber roller conditioner gives trouble but mine is tines.

If I had a choice now I would pick pull type, just couldn't find anything in this nice of shape for the price.

I have lost two seals, he lost one bearing and a belt tensioner. He also had to build the collars back up that protect the bolt heads. I replaced the skid shoes as his land was sandstone and wore them off.



Tubbyman30 said:


> slowzuki,
> You have a mounted Pottinger mower, how is it for dependability? Would you go to a draw type machine if you had the chance?
> 
> I'm interested in a 9 ft Pottinger machine locally, seems like a good machine, has a tine conditioner that is removable.
> ...


----------

